# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Porodiljni - dali se može iskorititi u više dijelova?

## ninočka189

Bok curke, trebala bih savjet nekoga tko je upućen u zakone. Naime rodila sam svoju djevojčicu u 9 mjesecu i naravno u 9 mjesecu bi se trebala vratiti na posao. Radim u školi. Vratila bih se  već u 7 mjesecu što bi moj porodiljni skratio za dva mjeseca. Ali zanima me, s obzirom da planiram odmah i drugu trudnoću, dali ću moći ta dva mjeseca iskoristit i u drugom porodiljnom, odnosno dali ću moći na drugi porodiljni još nadovezat ta dva mjeseca? Nešto sam čula da se porodiljni može iskoristit unutar 5 godina ali nemam nikog sa sličnim iskustvom.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

Roditeljski dopust se moze koristiti u djelovima, do 8.g djetetova zivota. Dio ne smije biti manji od 30 dana.

----------


## kljucic

Roditeljski dopust (dakle, onih drugih 6 mjeseci) mogu koristiti oba roditelja, ne mora u komadu i može se iskoristiti do 8 godine djetetovog života. 
2. Roditeljski dopust
Članak 13.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj, nakon proteka rodiljnog dopusta iz članka 12. ovoga
Zakona, ima pravo na roditeljski dopust.
*(2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj može koristiti roditeljski dopust do osme godine života*
*djeteta na način i u trajanju propisanom člankom 14. ovoga Zakona.*
(3) Pravo na roditeljski dopust osobno je pravo oba zaposlena roditelja ili samozaposlena roditelja i koriste
ga, u pravilu, u jednakom dijelu, ako ovim Zakonom nije drugačije propisano.
(4) Iznimno od stavka 3. ovoga članka, pravo na roditeljski dopust može koristiti samo jedan od roditelja,
ako se o tome pisano izjasne oba roditelja.
Članak 14.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj po isteku rodiljnog dopusta iz članka 12. ovoga Zakona ima
pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od 6 ili 30 mjeseci, ovisno o broju rođene djece i načinu njegova
korištenja.
(2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj ima pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od:
– 6 mjeseci, za prvo i drugo rođeno dijete,
– 30 mjeseci, za rođene blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete.
(3) Pravo na roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka u pravilu koriste oba roditelja iz stavka 1. ovoga
članka, u jednakom trajanju od 3 ili 15 mjeseci, a mogu ga koristiti pojedinačno, obostrano istodobno ili
naizmjenično, sukladno osobnom dogovoru i pod uvjetom da pravo na roditeljski dopust prema članku 13.
stavku 4. ovoga Zakona ne koristi samo jedan od roditelja.
(4) Ako djetetov otac koristi pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od najmanje tri mjeseca, roditeljski
dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka produžuje se za dva mjeseca.(5) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj može koristiti roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka u
cijelosti ili u njegovim dijelovima.
*(6) Za slučaj da zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka koristi u*
*dijelovima može ga koristiti najviše dva puta godišnje, svaki put u trajanju od najmanje 30 dana.*
(7) U broj rođene djece iz stavka 2. ovoga članka uračunavaju se i mrtvorođena djeca te umrla djeca
majke i posvojena djeca.
Možeš se vratiti na posao prije 30.06. da iskoristiš prošlogodišnji godišnji.

----------

